# Ahb Gear Interest Thread



## dane (16/4/04)

I have been (and will be getting some more quotes next week) about getting some good quality AHB Polos & Hats put together.

I need to get some initial ideas for numbers.

At this stage i think the price will be around $35 each for a polo (inc. delivery) & $20-25 for a cap (inc. delivery) - prices to be confirmed based on final quote and initial idea of numbers.

I want to make sure that the gear is good quality - there is no point in me ordering cheap stuff and then everyone getting something that only lasts a couple of washes/brew days. I want you guys to be in something that can become your weekend brewing uniform and that you can wear with pride!  

Basically I just want to get an idea of who would want to order some gear so I can get some accurate pricing.

Hopefully by next week I will have some samples/mockups to show and then we can start putting some orders together.

Obviosuly I will post the samples/ideas to have a vote on what one you guys want..


----------



## crackers (16/4/04)

im interested in the polo's fiscus,
you would have to be sly and advertised on every second tuesdays
as so i didnt spend my pay on something else brew related.

cheers
crackers


----------



## Doc (16/4/04)

I'm interested in the Polo. Of course it would depend on what was printed on them etc also.
Was thinking about this the other day.

You could have the logo then underneath a title like Head Brewer.

Here is a 30 sec mockup to help explain.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/4/04)

Count me in for one of each, I 'd love to support the forum, this is a top idea.


----------



## PostModern (16/4/04)

I'd be interested in a polo. Not much of a cap wearer (being a grizzly old tree hugging, hill dwelling hippy troll).

Would also be interested in some beer glasses. Schooner-sized Pilsener glasses would be nice, or classic nonics.


----------



## dane (16/4/04)

PostModern said:


> Would also be interested in some beer glasses. Schooner-sized Pilsener glasses would be nice, or classic nonics.


 I think beer glasses would be a good idea.


----------



## big d (16/4/04)

yep count me in for polo,cap,glasses and lets not foget maybe some stickers so we can slap on the fridge or wherever to raise our web site profile.  

cheers
big d


----------



## Guest Lurker (16/4/04)

More interested in beer stuff like glasses, or maybe a glass beer jug with logo, than clothing, but put me down for a polo. Make it easier for meetups at least.


----------



## ozdevil (16/4/04)

I am very keen to purchase a cap and polo shirt

Fiscus if you dont mind when getting your quotes check what sizes they come in... as some shops may not cater for big people like myself i may need anything from an xl-xxxl depending on style of shirt but basically most polos i am xxl ..

Also i would be happy to purchase a 1/2dozen imperiel pint glasses

cheers
ozdevil


----------



## pr1me (16/4/04)

im definately in for a polo. and maybe some glasses, but i share ozdevils concerns, definately up to a 5xl should be considered, cause most 3xl's are made for somlian refugees IMO... 

and the imperial pints rather then metric pints sounds like a great idea too.


----------



## Trev (16/4/04)

yep, count me in. I'm a sucker for anything like this. Polo's, hats(?) and definately glasses.

Damn, let's be proud of our obsession!

Trev


----------



## dane (16/4/04)

ozdevil said:


> Fiscus if you dont mind when getting your quotes check what sizes they come in... as some shops may not cater for big people like myself i may need anything from an xl-xxxl depending on style of shirt but basically most polos i am xxl ..


 Point noted about the sizes.


----------



## PostModern (16/4/04)

Although I'm pretty much L sized (average Lithuanian - wee stu will confirm, I'm sure), if you speak to the supplier, they should be able to supply chest sizes to correspond with [n](X)L sizes, I'm sure.

I might add internet hermit to the list of adjectives in my post above, as I'd be more keen to buy glasses/jugs than clothing (says the guy wearing an L-sised OCAU T-Shirt).

EDIT: Just got to the mirror in the loo. The Tshirt is XL and slightly tight around the belly... strange, it used to fit just fine before I started brewing!!!!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (16/4/04)

Count me in for polo or T-shirt and bucket hat if you are looking at them.
What about AHB key rings with member numbers?

C&B
TDA


----------



## wee stu (16/4/04)

PostModern said:


> Although I'm pretty much L sized (average Lithuanian - wee stu will confirm, I'm sure),
> 
> Just got to the mirror in the loo. The Tshirt is XL and slightly tight around the belly... strange, it used to fit just fine before I started brewing!!!!


 That sounds about right PoMo - on both counts! :lol: 

I'd definitely be in for a polo - or maybe two, one with room for growth  

SWMBO is beginning to give me some for my glass collection, but maybe wouldn't notice another one? <_<


----------



## PostModern (16/4/04)

wee stu said:


> SWMBO is beginning to give me some for my glass collection, but maybe wouldn't notice another one? <_<


 Och, there's always room for one more!
(or is that an Irish Catholic expression? Pardon me!)


----------



## dane (19/4/04)

I am looking into logo'd beer glasses this week. These might take preference over hats (well it will just depnds on the minimum number I can order..)

Stay Tuned.


----------



## PostModern (19/4/04)

To me, a quality styled glass as important as the Logo itself. The Mrs is always at war with me, trying to chuck my "junk" beer glasses. The dimpled pints and halves have remained, and I recently had to prove that the pilsener glasses were actually for beer... .


----------



## Batz (19/4/04)

Put me down for one of each

Batz (on the world tour)


----------



## Gout (19/4/04)

Yeah i am interested in the polo (altho a XL would fit 3 of me in it, so i would get a small or med)

and some pils glasses or anything to hold beer would be great also if at a avg price


----------



## Gough (19/4/04)

Top ideas guys,

Put me down for a polo and I'd definitely buy glasses. Nonics would be my preferred style with Pilsner OK as well.

Shawn.


----------



## johnno (20/5/04)

Fiscus,
How about just some normal printed t shirts?
Cant say I'm into the "Polo" style much.
After wearing, Dell, IBM etc as well as various other companies polo's they actually give me the shits.
Probably make me feel like I'm too much at work.

cheers


----------



## GMK (20/5/04)

Fiscus

I prefer polo shirts.....

have we decided on the logo yet....

can we do a poll on thetype of glasses eg pick 3-5 different ones - supply photos and we choose via poll.

Just a thought.....


----------



## Hoops (20/5/04)

Definitely up for a polo shirt or t-shirt, or both. Not much of a hat wearer though.
Glasses would be good but would want to see some photos first.
Keep up the good work Fiscus
Hoops

I would be a XXL-XXXL


----------



## dicko (20/5/04)

Would be interested in polo shirt or t shirt etc as well as glasses. would want to see the hat type tho'
Ditto on the comments on the shirt sizes. I am one fairly big dude!!!
Cheers


----------



## deebee (20/5/04)

Would buy something. Don't really care. I have no taste whatsoever.


----------



## GMK (20/5/04)

deebee said:


> Would buy something. Don't really care. I have no taste whatsoever.


 Except for the taste of/for BEER! :lol:


----------



## joecast (21/5/04)

a shirt or hat would be the least i could do to repay how much help ive received from this site.
joe


----------



## Crispy (21/5/04)

I'd go for a Polo shirt - XXL

Cheers - Crispy


----------



## Snow (21/5/04)

I'm with Johnno - I can't stand polo shirts - stopped wearing them in the early 90s. I'd prefer a t-shirt. I'd also buy glasses and a bucket hat. I'm ready to come out of the closet about my brewing!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Murray (21/5/04)

What about a tatoo


----------



## metters (21/5/04)

Fiscus,
There always one (can I have a pocket on mine) polo shirt xxxl thanks
and as long as the glasses - If they happen - are larger than 400 ml, put me down for a dozen. 
cheers nm


----------



## wardy (23/5/04)

yeah i'd be done for some glasses, and probably a t-shirt over a polo shirt


----------



## dane (6/6/04)

Ok guys I have enquired about some polo's and found a manufacturer for some AHB Glasses.

At this stage I think the intrest lies in Polo's (T-Shirt later) and Glasses.

Some mock ups :


----------



## dane (6/6/04)

Close up of logo....


----------



## dane (6/6/04)

full size mock of polo with the above logo option...


----------



## dane (6/6/04)

colour options....


----------



## dane (6/6/04)

I haven't got a quote on these yet but these are some glass option that we could get the logo put onto....


----------



## johnno (6/6/04)

Nice fiscus. Very nice. There is a large interest in these.
May I suggest if/when you get around to the t-shirts that the logo is nice and large in the centre of the t-shirt minus the head brewer bit. Also the "we're hopping mad" slogan on the back with another piccy of the hops.
Just my few bob's worth.

cheers


----------



## dane (6/6/04)

johnno said:


> Nice fiscus. Very nice. There is a large interest in these.
> May I suggest if/when you get around to the t-shirts that the logo is nice and large in the centre of the t-shirt minus the head brewer bit. Also the "we're hopping mad" slogan on the back with another piccy of the hops.
> Just my few bob's worth.
> 
> cheers


 Thanks Johnno.

I'll get to the T-Shirts later. I haven't looked into screenprinting yet but I imagine we could have an assortment (offical logo's as well as just funny sayings. quotes, etc) with very small production runs - probs order only.

The polos I will obviously take initial orders to get numbers, but they have a bit of a lead time to get everything embroided and sent out. The obviously cost more (and personally they are a really nice shirt - I didn't want to get some crummy quality one that packs it in after a couple of washes).

I should have some more info this week.

Any further comments on the mock ups is welcomed.

I envisage that the 'Head Brewer' can be emboirdered with whatever u want, although I haven't confrimed I can do this yet.


----------



## PostModern (6/6/04)

The glasses are cool. Depending on price, there are about 4 of the styles I'd be interested in:
Taverne
Lorraine
Maybe a Palladio or two...


----------



## dane (6/6/04)

PostModern said:


> The glasses are cool. Depending on price, there are about 4 of the styles I'd be interested in:
> Taverne
> Lorraine
> Maybe a Palladio or two...


 Top choices PM - they look like the best of the bunch.


----------



## Bobby (6/6/04)

weizen beer taverne and pilsen are my picks


----------



## GMK (6/6/04)

my choices are :
sensation beer
cepage beer
taverne


----------



## Doc (7/6/04)

Top work fiscus. The polo's look great.
As for the glasses I like the look of the Tavern and Mindin.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Boots (7/6/04)

Mindin mindin mindin - they rock

But having said that, there are at least 5 different styles I'd be happy with on that sheet


----------



## jayse (7/6/04)

My choice would be the biggest and most drunk proof one. :lol: 
Ie, the toughest one with strong glass like a nonic.
Anyway iam cool with what ever the majority of brewers wants. :chug: 

Jayse


----------



## GMK (7/6/04)

Fiscus

I agree with Metters - get the polos with pockets on them.

The minden glass looks good too.

Might have to do another poll...


----------



## Hoops (7/6/04)

I like the Wentworth or Sensation, plus Benidorm or Minden.

As for the shirt I like the logo on the front were it is on the front, and large and central on the back with
"We're hopping Mad" or
"I'm a brewaholic....it's been 3 days since I pitched my last yeast" or something along those lines.

Hoops thoughts for the day


----------



## dane (7/6/04)

I'll look at the pockets guys.

Big logo's on the back, etc will have to wait for cheaper t-Shirts.


----------



## Boots (7/6/04)

Pockets ?!? How bout AHB pocket protectors? :blink: :lol:


----------



## Linz (7/6/04)

As far a the glasses go.................



Top row, far right


Or is someone taking the piss and frigged with the photo of the glasses


----------



## dane (7/6/04)

Boots said:


> Pockets ?!? How bout AHB pocket protectors? :blink: :lol:


 Yeah I kinda agree....I'mnot personally into pockets but they might be available as an option if people wish.


----------



## Batz (7/6/04)

Glasses?

Beer mugs for me , maybe I could be interested in a couple of the....namby pamby , girls blouse , la la boys , nancy girls glasses if some of you other brewers come up to the Pilbara for a drink
Not you Jayse , you is in a beer mug !

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

:chug: :chug: :chug:


----------



## Batz (7/6/04)

you are not a beer mug Jayse , yours will be in a beer mug

Don't need a pocket either , their for smokers of cigarettes , bad habit guys


----------



## johnno (8/6/04)

I would probably go the Oxford.

cheers


----------



## Gough (8/6/04)

OK my 2 cents...

Love the shirt idea, like the colours chosen, but the simpler the better - just the logo and no pocket is my preferred option.

As for the glasses I'd go for the Oxford, the Taverne, the Sensation and the Lorraine in that order. They all do look good however. Good selection Fiscus!

Shawn.


----------



## Batz (8/6/04)

Of course I am just mucking around , I'll be proud to where any AHB shirt , pocket or not , drink out of any shape AHB glass

" You can't please all of the people all of the time"


----------



## Snow (8/6/04)

Looks great, Fiscus. For glasses, I'm keen on the Weizen, Wentworth, Taverne and Sensation. As far as shirts go, I'm not interested in a polo shirt, but would love a t-shirt with just the Hop Logo on the front and "Aussiehomebrewer.com - We're Hopping Mad!" on the back.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## jayse (8/6/04)

Iam with you guys who picked the oxford.
That looks like my type of glass. Would like the 425 ml one.
The AHB sign on the back of the shirt would be cool too.

Batz you know me well, just hand me the biggest toughest glass you have.

Cheers Jayse


----------



## dane (9/6/04)

Gough said:


> OK my 2 cents...
> 
> Love the shirt idea, like the colours chosen, but the simpler the better - just the logo and no pocket is my preferred option.
> 
> ...


 You got good taste Gough.

I think the colours are good.

I'll look at getting some cheap T-Shirt screen printed up for those that don't want a high quality, good looking Polo .

I'll have to see about the glasses - I'd love to get some in but we would need numbers. That company needs a minimum order of 280 glasses. I'll see what other people are offering as well.

In saying that, if most people were buying 6 or more glasses then this would be sweet. 

I'll see what else is out there and then put it to the vote.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (9/6/04)

For my tastes, love the polo, no pocket version. Can we get Dada written on the back somewhere  
Glasses, I like Palladio and Tavern. Like I need more beer glasses!  

C&B
TDA


----------



## Hopeye (9/6/04)

Looks good Fiscus,

Polo with or without pockets. Don't give a rat's.

Oxford 425ml & the Weizen 690ml


----------



## Trev (15/6/04)

Jeez guys, hate to be a PITA but I LOVE pockets in my shirts.

A couple of years ago I started wearing glasses, I only need them to read small print (like Beer lables) but I do need them.

Plus, you can put all those annoying other bits and pieces in thm.

Antway - I'd wear an AHB anywhere - with or without pocket.

Trev


----------



## Jase (16/6/04)

Fiscus,

All the gear looks great. I particularly like the Pilsener glasses, but they all look good.

A bucket hat would be a great accessory to have. You could have your logo on the front.... and something on the back like....... At least our beer has a good head......

Keep up the great work... This forum is unreal......

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## SJW (16/6/04)

Fiscus,
All the gear looks tops. I would take a L in the sand colur polo. I dont care about a pocket or not. Also would love some fancy beer glasses. Keep us up to date with how its going


----------



## SJW (23/6/04)

Whats the scoop with the gear?


----------



## Trough Lolly (23/6/04)

Polos, big polos! are the go for me! Like the colours, don't care either way about pockets...XXL size to fit the verandah over the tool shop!!!

Glassware looks good - I like Taverne, Cepage and Minden. I already have a 690ml Weizen glass ("acquired" from a pub that had Kaiser beer on tap in Austria!!) and they are excellent for pale ales - watching the bubble show is almost as good as drinking the beer!

I think an order of 6 glasses min per person (depending on price) would be good if you need to get enough to make an order happen. Comments?

Cheers,
TL


----------



## JasonY (23/6/04)

Yep keen on a polo preferable without pocket but I don't care that much. Glasses well Taverne, Palladio & Weizen ... 

Must be about time for a poll on this, I assume youo can't get a few of each so economics will mean there may only be 2 or 3 styles to choose from? Can't wait!


----------



## SJW (23/6/04)

So when can we place our orders?


----------



## Linz (23/6/04)

Agree on the 6 glass minimum


----------



## GMK (23/6/04)

OK Guys.......

How about this on the back of the polos.......

"Aussiehomebrewers.......Were Hopping Mad RETROSEXUALS that can DEAL WITH IT!"

Do i need to start a poll on this.......

Are you with me and the revolution.......

Stand up...be counted.......


----------



## Linz (23/6/04)

your missus give you a kickin again GMK?????


----------



## GMK (24/6/04)

NO Linz.....

My Misses is special and appreciates the retro in ME.....


----------



## joecast (24/6/04)

looks like fiscus has been doing lots of work on this. the polos look great. id take one with or without the pocket. only thing i would like is instead of "head brewer" maybe just "we're hopping mad" under the aussiehomebrewer.com on the front.

the glasses all look fantastic. i like the taverne, heller, lorraine, weizen, cepage, and wentworth. oh, are we voting??? cant wait to put in an order. 
joe


----------



## Trough Lolly (24/6/04)

GMK said:


> NO Linz.....
> 
> My Misses is special and appreciates the retro in ME.....


 See what dry hopping does to you?

Stop frocking up Ken and brew more lagers!


----------



## MCWB (24/6/04)

joecast said:


> only thing i would like is instead of "head brewer" maybe just "we're hopping mad" under the aussiehomebrewer.com on the front.


Sounds good, or alternatively Bobby's suggestion in another thread "Just _brew_ it".


----------



## Doc (5/8/04)

dane said:


> I haven't got a quote on these yet but these are some glass option that we could get the logo put onto....


 Found this Aussie place that does glasses also.
Looks like 12 dozen is the minimum order, but with 500+ members that shouldn't be a problem. Their site includes pricing when you click on the different glass types.
Here is the link

Doc


----------



## Trough Lolly (5/8/04)

Looks good Doc....
I wonder how we will distribute the glassware to 500+ members?!
Better get a bloody big garage to store them in!
Cheers,
TL


----------



## big d (5/8/04)

ive no probs buying ahb logo glassware.its just that some of us members live in far flung corners of oz and may suffer breakage unless packaged really well.
the glass that is  

cheers
big d


----------



## Kai (5/8/04)

It's worth noting that while there might be 500 members or so here, the amount of active members is a lot less, and there's only 40 or so yes votes here.

Incidentally, I found a page today that offers custom printed glassware:
http://www.corporate.com.au/Promotional_De.../glassware.html

I'm in love with the Oxford (not that I haven't been drooling over all the others, except for the bloody ugly Heller), but I suspect the orders required for that site would be a mite high.


----------



## Doc (5/8/04)

Kai said:


> I'm in love with the Oxford (not that I haven't been drooling over all the others, except for the bloody ugly Heller), but I suspect the orders required for that site would be a mite high.


 I'm sure Linz would be in love with the Linz too.  

Doc


----------



## TidalPete (13/8/04)

hoopsunitedbrewery said:


> As for the shirt I like the logo on the front were it is on the front, and large and central on the back with
> "We're hopping Mad"


I'm only new here but will put in my two bob's worth. I would be up for the polo (without a pocket might be better) & maybe the glasses. Sand seems to be a better choice for the polo to throw up the logo better. 
Maybe get rid of 'Head Brewer' on the logo & replace with 'We're Hopping Mad'. Nothing on the back though as you don't want to overdo it. As for the glasses --- I'd prefer a pint in the hourglass style with a sticker the same as mentioned above for the polo shirt.


----------



## XpLoiT (14/2/05)

wiked idea 
i want it


----------



## Plastic Man (17/2/05)

In a previous life I owned a small clothing company, (Australian Lifestyle Clothing Pty Ltd). Did surf/sk8 style T-Shirts, cargo pants, jeans and polo's etc.

I had a supplier at Marrickville & another at Kingsgove (Sydney) that did pretty reaonsable T-Shirts and Polo's - fully embrodiered - fairly cheap.

My suggestion would be the AUSSIE HOME BREWER logo on the front fairly prominently and then "we're hopping mad" in small letters in the small of the back, on the back of the shirt.

I can get some prices?? 

Delivery is pretty easy. You just build into the price a Aussie Post post pack.

Dane - if you rintersted I can russle up some prices

cheers - Richard.


----------



## die sudhausanlage (17/2/05)

How about some brewing aprons with "hopping Mad" on them

Die sudhausanlage


----------



## Ross (18/2/05)

Count me in on caps & polos.... :super:


----------



## blotto (19/2/05)

I'd be keen for anything


----------



## Tallgum (19/2/05)

die sudhausanlage said:


> How about some brewing aprons with "hopping Mad" on them
> 
> Die sudhausanlage
> [post="45482"][/post]​


Im sure the aprons would look good at the next AG demo. 
We would look like a freemasons get together. 
All we need is the secret handshake
:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## GMK (20/2/05)

> Im sure the aprons would look good at the next AG demo.
> We would look like a freemasons get together.
> All we need is the secret handshake



Tallgum...

There must be a reason that u have not beem informed of the secret handshake...

This is what we use when fellow AHB Members meet - its a bit like a fraternity....

 


 h34r:


----------



## blotto (23/2/05)

I see the AHB shop is stocking up I'm Exicited!!!! I'll be keen on a few of everthing I think expecialy the AHB Cervoise glasses :super:


----------



## TidalPete (17/5/05)

Gee, with well over 1000 members now you'ld think there would be more interest in the polo shirts. At this rate could I be forgiven for thinking that it's never going to happen???? :unsure: :unsure:


----------



## Hoops (17/5/05)

As Kai has said there are no where near that many active member and only 66 members have indicated that they are interested in getting AHB gear, so I don't think Dane is exactly swamped with interest.

Hoops


----------



## Kai (17/5/05)

I reckon a bucket hat would be nice. I like those.

That's my uselessly random and delayed thought for the day.


----------



## Gout (17/5/05)

i'd love the polo.... cant wait for it!!


----------



## johnno (17/5/05)

I want a t shirt  .
With we're hopping mad on the front.
And Aussie homebrewers on the back.

cheers
johnno


----------



## dane (17/5/05)

Guys I am moving next week - it's a temporary move for like 3 months - but I'm not going to have the space in the temp. place to look at doing this.

So I'm afraid to say that the official gear will be on the backburner for a couple of months or so (I know it's been on the backburner for probs a yeah already but yeah....)

Glasses might be a shot (so I don't have to deal with returns/sizes etc) but I will just see how things are going after the move.


----------



## Weizguy (17/5/05)

Oh Numero Uno,

It's good to see that u r posting again. Weren't U gone 4 a while?

My suggestion for you is twofold:

1/ Maybe U could get prices and then set an "Available from" date. People will know how long b4 they can get those lusty AHB goodies. After U sell the first batch, U might get more takers if U post pix of the goodies. ...Sound OK?
2/ Make sure that U come on the next Sydney pubcrawl. Can I get a witness?
I'll buy U a beer. C'mon.

Thanks for your valuable time, and the very excellent forum, dude! (Thanks to Bill and Ted, who inspired the wording of the previous statement).

Seth :beerbang:

*Edit - P.S. my need for pint-sized Weizens has been noted previously and I shall say no more about it. - End edit*


----------



## redbeard (17/5/05)

Weizguy said:


> my need for pint-sized Weizens has been noted previously and I shall say no more about it.
> [post="59437"][/post]​



if your desperate weizguy, mccarthys / www.hospitalitystore.com.au has pint brasserie glasses for $4.60ea, as below but without logo:


----------



## Weizguy (17/5/05)

Not too desperate< Redbeard. Can afford to wait for AHB glassware.

Until then, my American wheat beer does OK in a 500ml Hofbrauhaus tall tankard.

Seth


----------



## Kai (17/5/05)

I reckon I read you mention the move somewhere else, dane. It's no issue at all, there will always be a market here for ahb here and I reckon the longer you wait the bigger it will be.

If you're struggling for space, pint glasses probably aren't a good idea. I could really use some small Klsch glasses


----------



## Weizguy (18/5/05)

Kai said:


> I reckon I read you mention the move somewhere else, dane. It's no issue at all, there will always be a market here for ahb here and I reckon the longer you wait the bigger it will be.
> 
> If you're struggling for space, pint glasses probably aren't a good idea. I could really use some small Klsch glasses
> [post="59445"][/post]​



Kai,
Is that the 200ml "stange"?
I'd like some of those too. Not sure, but I don't recall seeing them on the list of available wares.
If U were a nasty sort of person, U could steal some from the Lowenbrau in the Rocks. But I certainly wouldn't encourage it.

Seth


----------



## macr (18/5/05)

I'd be keen for Hats, shirts (Prefer good quality embroidered emblems) and glasses.


----------



## TasChris (18/5/05)

Hi all,
Just reading right thru this thread and was wondering if any one else thought that there maybe a link between home brew site members and the number of people wanting XXXL shirts?? I need a small tent myself!
Chris


----------



## normell (18/5/05)

TasChris said:


> Hi all,
> Just reading right thru this thread and was wondering if any one else thought that there maybe a link between home brew site members and the number of people wanting XXXL shirts?? I need a small tent myself!
> Chris
> [post="59548"][/post]​



Put another "X" for me.
I need a LARGE tent. circus style.

 :blink:  

Normell


----------



## barfridge (18/5/05)

Maybe to avoid hassles with everything going through Dane, we could appoint regional delegates to look after thier own region, including storage and distribution. I'm putting my hand up to look after WA.

This way we can get the ball rolling. I'm sure a decent supplier would have no problem dividing the order, and posting to a couple of capital cities for a few dollars extra.

Let me know what you think, but to me this saves Dane the nightmare of handling everything, and may even end up saving in postage costs, as everything is sent at once to each city.


----------



## Weizguy (18/5/05)

Hear, Hear 2 U Barfridge,

Is this a goer, Dane,...sir?

I feel a powerful lust for AHB gear!

...and I'm very happy to help support the forum by purchasing the AHB gear. Testify!


----------



## deebee (18/5/05)

I also put my hand up for barfridge to look after WA.


----------



## TidalPete (28/8/05)

Breathing new life into this thread??????? h34r:


----------



## GMK (28/8/05)

I am happy to be the POC for Adelaide.


----------



## Franko (18/9/05)

Gday Brewers,
I'd be interested in a polo,cap and glasses

Just whipped up a logo


----------



## TidalPete (20/11/05)

Bump, Bump, & Bump again. :blink: 

:beer:


----------



## Daintysquid (21/11/05)

Im interested.


----------



## tangent (21/11/05)

i don't want to seem like a negative Nancy, but I don't understand why "we're hopping mad"?

I'm stupendously happy!
I'm making beer


----------



## peas_and_corn (22/11/05)

I'd prefer if the AHB gear had the same logos as the glasses/stickers/stamps. Creates a sense of homogenaety


----------



## tangent (20/2/06)

just bumping this again
I was reading TDA's discussion on a Belgian beer and there was a link to a seppo site of belgian beer lovers/brewers. On their site, you can download a PDF, print it on a transfer and iron it on whatever you want : http://www.babblebelt.com/belt.pdf
http://www.babblebelt.com/community.html
Much like Wee Stu's famous  Kilt Lifter t-shirt - classy B) 
Maybe we could start with this option and still go for polo-shirts and glasses later.


----------



## PistolPatch (20/2/06)

Hi there Tangent (and Dane)!

That sounds like a good idea though I couldn't quite work out the details of how you print it on a transfer. Do you buy special paper? Do you need a special type of printer? I have no idea in these domestic matters!

I think if it's easy it would be great for Dane as there would be no cost to him after the set-up. It might be an easy way for people to donate to the site regularly. I certainly wouldn't mind paying $10 several times a year for a download.

Perhaps there can be varying size/quality downloads at different prices. Might be a bit of a nightmare administration-wise to stop people forwarding the file onto others. But, then again, for someone to do that would be pretty low.

If Tangent's idea doesn't eventuate Dane, I'll still go for a polo and glasses.

If you want a hand on the graphic design, I have a mate who is brilliant in this area and will do it for free as he is always drinking my beer! He has a real gift in this area.

One other idea, is that I don't think anyone would mind if Dane sent a Personal Message to every member asking directly for their interest/order. This would surely make it a lot easier for him to organise.

Cheers
PP


----------



## tangent (20/2/06)

PP, with transfers you just buy a pack, put a sheet in printer and hit the print button. Easy stuff. Then iron it onto your, t-shirt/jimmyjams/gimp outfit.
I was thinking of it going out for free as a way of advertising AHB. I wasn't thinking of fundraising.
I reckon we're better with using whatever Dane will use for the site revamp rather than different designs all over the place. It's something we can do to promote AHB and it costs Dane nothing apart from some bandwidth.
Just an idea.


----------



## Macka (3/7/06)

I am intersted. How can we order.

Cheers


----------



## mattcarty (4/1/09)

hey hey

i'd be keen for some more glasses, you can neve have too many.

snoogans

Cheers
Carty


----------



## quantocks (4/1/09)

hey Carty,

I'm fairly sure this thread is dead to the world and there is no chance of getting AHB merchandise.


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/1/09)

I seriously think this thread should be closed, it's a dead issue.


----------



## Batz (4/1/09)

Not again






Let it die Danes way to busy for this stuff.

Batz


----------



## mattcarty (4/1/09)

woops sorry guys posting without checking the dates on the threads

will do my best to keep an eye on that one in the future

peace out

cheers
carty


----------



## Tony (4/1/09)

Ahhhhhhhhh not the dead horse again :lol: 

how about some stubie coolers?


----------



## peas_and_corn (21/3/11)

Ooh, AHB guccis!


----------



## QldKev (21/3/11)

Tony said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh not the dead horse again :lol:
> 
> how about some stubie coolers?



beer holders, good idea h34r:


----------



## Bribie G (21/3/11)

Hey now that this thread has been gravedug, what's the go on some more AHB shirts of the "It's simple really" variety? I wear my two all the time, they are of great quality and I'd go another couple - maybe with a different logo.


----------



## peas_and_corn (21/3/11)

I'd personally prefer AHB glasses... but that's a big can of worms right there. I remember the polls in past years getting quite heated.


----------



## DU99 (21/3/11)

how about a sew on pocket or cap..


----------



## fcmcg (21/3/11)

DU99 said:


> how about a sew on pocket or cap..


DU..hate to say it but a sew on pocket is so..ahh..scout dodgy lol
I reckon a t-shirt like last time would be the way to go..
Westgate just looked at glasses and they were expensive...
I don't think you can have enough beer t-shirts ! 
Ferg


----------



## DU99 (21/3/11)

i wear my back pockets out,ferg,and glasses could be crap to drink out of..how about usb drives can store beer program on it


----------

